# Heading North 2008 List



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Since there seemed to be a lot of interest in the Heading South List, I thought I'd start one for going back North.

I'll be heading out from Marathon mid-March. Look forward to catching up with a few of you going back.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be heading up the outside of Vancouver Island in early June aiming for the Great bear Rainforest for July and August and home in Sept.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm in North Dakota in a snowstorm and you are crazy for heading north!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

triley - glad to see we could entice you to finally post after almost 6 years on board


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Beez...no Bahamas this year?? I'm gonna sticky this and un-sticky heading south!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks cam. No Bahamas this time. Prefer to put a few more miles under the keel first.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

already made it back north.
and yes it sucks
Wish we were still in boot key harbor.
where you at John.
I Herd the Over Seas was closing up. Thats to bad.
where else could you have a good sandwich and a beer while you do your laundry and play on the internet?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Closing as of Mar 29th. Only people happy about it are the cabbies.

My bad, it's Feb 29th, not March.


----------



## starboardyacht (Sep 30, 2007)

*sorry for the hijack........*

howdy beezer,
i have a skimmer 25(looks like a sharpie) on a tandom trailer sitting beside my buddies home in key west, his neighbors have been complaining so now i got a move it. been thinking about bringing it home to nc but its nice having it in the keys to use whenever i'm lucky enuff to be down. so i'm looking for a safe and cheap spot to park it... marathon would be great, kinda tired of kw and i still want to sail over to chocolaskee. any ideas? i may have to do something soon, at any rate i would like to buy you a beer on my way down.....
dan


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Replied to your PM Dan.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Leaving from Tortola for Bermuda - first week of May; then on to Inner Harbor, Baltimore for the Summer.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

PBzeer, did you have to start this thread in February? I'm slow, and I just got here (Florida). Now you're reminding me that I'll soon have to slog all the way home. Can't I have a few weeks of peace?

speciald, I've lived in Fells Point for a number of years. Let me know if you need any info about Baltimore. I'm sure you will enjoy yourself.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

*headed north in may*

my house still has not sold after a year so if the real estate agent can rent it for more than the mortgage and management fee i will headed north in early may from miami 
right now appears i will be single handing 
chuck and svsoulmates
ki4sry


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

*An Option in Bueafort, NC*

According to this article in The Salty Southeast Cruisers Net 
Cruisers' Net - North Carolina 
there will be a mooring available at Bueafort. It doesn't say anything about reservations or suggested donation, but it is an option to check out.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

*Aleutians*

In June we plan to head northwest out of Hawaii for Midway, then up to the Aleutians. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Tangleberry (Mar 20, 2008)

*Heading Even Further North...*

I guess by some standards we are already "Way up North" but despite this we'll head for Alaska leaving June 15th 2008 from Vancouver. Hope to see some other members up there. Look out for a dark blue Hanse with a hard dodger!

Grahame and Shirley


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For anyone taking the ICW north and isn't aware of it, Cruisers' Net - Home is a very useful resource. Not only does it have current news, it also has sections on bridges, anchorages and fuel prices.


----------



## cpa2 (May 31, 2007)

Leaving Miami in late May and heading to Newport, RI for the summer. Then onto Castine, ME for the fall----->


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, we're heading north in at the end of April, but not "back" north. We'll be escaping to Maine for the summer to escape the heat and hurricane season. When we cruise "back" we will be southbound. I suppose the only way to distinguish betwwen the "snowbirds" and the "hurricane birds" is to ask them which way is back! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Plumper said:


> I'll be heading up the outside of Vancouver Island in early June aiming for the Great bear Rainforest for July and August and home in Sept.


There's two lots of 'heading north'. I did Marathon FL -> New York this time last year, and had a great time.

This year we are doing the other one, starting from Anacortes WA northwards next week, with a short stopover in Vancouver until the second week in May, returning early in August. Maybe we'll reach Juneau, more likely the Charlottes. I'd like to hear from anyone else with similar plans.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*East Coast northbound*

will head north from Miami end of first week in May - first section will take us to area near Hilton Head; headed up to Chesapeake eventually


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Just a quick note to those thinking about going north through the Pamlico Sound and past Roanoke Island. The alternate ICW route for larger sailboats is on the EAST side of the island near Manteo. 
There are TWO bridges on the WEST side of the island and one is 66ft and the other is 45 feet...
This was discovered by a 40+ sailboat earlier today. Unfortunately, the boat in question made this discovery underway instead of during his route planning and will be proceeding to the Chesapeake under power. Fortunately no one was injured when the stick came down. 
Here's the chart snippet. Clearance on the bridge at left is clearly marked at 45'.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Man, bad enough to hit a bridge, but he's lucky those weren't power lines!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ouch... 


camaraderie said:


> Just a quick note to those thinking about going north through the Pamlico Sound and past Roanoke Island. The alternate ICW route for larger sailboats is on the EAST side of the island near Manteo.
> There are TWO bridges on the WEST side of the island and one is 66ft and the other is 45 feet...
> This was discovered by a 40+ sailboat earlier today. Unfortunately, the boat in question made this discovery underway instead of during his route planning and will be proceeding to the Chesapeake under power. Fortunately no one was injured when the stick came down.
> Here's the chart snippet. Clearance on the bridge at left is clearly marked at 45'.
> ...


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Just a quick note to those thinking about going north through the Pamlico Sound and past Roanoke Island. The alternate ICW route for larger sailboats is on the EAST side of the island near Manteo.
> There are TWO bridges on the WEST side of the island and one is 66ft and the other is 45 feet...
> This was discovered by a 40+ sailboat earlier today. Unfortunately, the boat in question made this discovery underway instead of during his route planning and will be proceeding to the Chesapeake under power. Fortunately no one was injured when the stick came down.
> Here's the chart snippet. Clearance on the bridge at left is clearly marked at 45'.
> ...


Cam,

You are assuming he knows how to read charts and had them aboard.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I posted on another thread...he was under spinnaker at the time and said that he thought all ICW bridges were 65 feet. He was not on the ICW! 
Back to those headed north with masts upright!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Cam,

Last summer we had a 40 ft cabin cruiser coming from NY to Milford Harbor and he thought he'd safe a couple of miles by passing north of Charles Island. You might know the area Cam, Charles Island is not an island at low tide. They did not sink but did a lot of damage to the hull and had to be hauled out in Milford Harbor.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Finally leaving Bermuda - After nearly 3 weeks in Bermuda - We will finally get out of here on Friday. Low after low has left the East Coast and come through here. The pattern has broken and we are out of here and heading back to the Chesapeake.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Back in Baltimore - finally. Uneventful trip from Bermuda - 4+ days. Averaged bettter than 175 miles per day.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Good for you speciald...nice time!!


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm finally heading north. Started in Wilmington, NC where we bought the boat, going to RI. 

Pulled in to Oriental for fuel just before a squall line came through and decided to stay the night. Yeah, I know I asked where in Oriental I could pick up my brother yesterday, so, yeah, 3 days in and a day behind. Blame the weather.

9:15 is a bit late to put out an invitation, but if anyone's in Oriental, we're right in front of the tiki bar.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

*still headed north*

God blessed me and i sold the house in miami - left as a single handed on may 4 - currently in new bern and will leave here the 1st week in july to cheaspeake - going well so far and learning a lot and meeting a lot of great people 
if you are out here and see soulmates - give us a shout 
chuck and svsoulmates
ki4sry 
in new bern for 12 more days

was going to leave on the 5th but too many idot boaters will be out that weekend so will wait to monday


----------



## fuddless (Apr 12, 2008)

*sailing the rockies*

Lyn, I am curious how you got across the continent on your northward trip(s).
It is along way from NYC to Washington. I took a quick look at your website but couldn't at first glance see how you managed to sail across 2500 miles of land and mountains. 
I am sure I will find out as I found your site interesting and will be reading some of it when I have time. Just for now the quick answer will do for me and the other readers.


----------



## elleng (Sep 12, 2008)

*Heading North too*

My husband and I will be heading north from St. Pete in February or March. Our hope is to reach Maine some time in July. This will be our first cruise... on an Irwin 54.

Perhaps we'll meet up en route.

Ellen


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

fuddless

By truck 
as I can't post links yet...
www (dot) yachtsentinel (dot) co (dot) uk (slash) Transport (slash) transport (dot) htm


----------

